# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Looking for beginner people to play in SE Michigan

## mdgri3

GREETINGS from the Great Lake State.

I'm a 50-ish male and interested to collab with others who are new to Bluegrass and eager to spread their wings into group playing. I don't sing but would welcome those (singers/players of any level) who wish to explore the Sonic Landscape of playing accoustically.

If you have an open mind musically, I am TALKING TO YOU.

I have a Banjo and Mando (obviously as I'm posting here). You can contact me at:  mdgri3@gmail.com

----------


## Bill McCall

Have you heard there’s a pandemic going on?  Social distancing and all?  Shortage of protective gear?

My jams with my friends are cancelled, along with all the bars and restaurants being closed.  Doesn’t seem to be the best time to create new groups.

Time to put a new battery in the metronome and woodshed.

----------

yankees1

----------


## mdgri3

Mr. McCall, I figured that this would take time as it was just a post. It was NOT my intention to meet tonight... give me a break.

I was just looking to canvass now for later. 😔

----------

Bill Kammerzell

----------


## Bill Kammerzell

> Mr. McCall, I figured that this would take time as it was just a post. It was NOT my intention to meet tonight... give me a break.
> 
> I was just looking to canvass now for later. ��


I didn't think you meant now either. Good luck with that in the future man. :Mandosmiley:

----------


## mdgri3

> I didn't think you meant now either. Good luck with that in the future man.


Thank you Bill Kammerzell - for understanding, support and as a check that the true spirit and intent of my post was not "lost in translation"

You know, come to think of it, the reality is the opposite. Since I have been home for weeks with little to really do... Is how I found the Jam thread and had me consider, "Why not post anyway as it could take weeks to get any reply?"

Truthfully, I tell you... had I not been here in this situation - wandering through the cafe, I would NOT have posted right now. So, because of the pandemic, I found myself here and even willing to invest time to post!

Sadly, my intent was misinterpret by some... But that's OK, I will focus on the positives and responses from positive people like YOU Mr. Bill K.! 

Thanks again. If you choose, drop me a line at mdgri3@gmail.com to stay in touch. If not, God's blessings to you Sir - and health and happiness to you and yours.

----------

Bill Kammerzell

----------


## Bill Kammerzell

Thank you. My pleasure.

----------


## Tom Hart

I'm in the Toledo area, one mile from the line. When this all gets better I'd love to attempt to play a few songs with you.

----------

